# She likes to drink her bath water



## CashmereSkeleton (Nov 28, 2014)

I gave Erin a bath tonight and she drank quite a bit of the bath water. It was warm water with aveeno in it but I wanted to make sure it wasn't bad for her. I wasn't really sure how to make her stop. I tried to put my hand under her mouth (in the water) but she didn't seem perturbed. 

I guess I'll find out if it disagreed with her tummy in the morning, but does anyone else's hedgies do this? Is it okay for them or should I stop her, and how do I stop her if it is bad? So many questions! :lol:


----------



## Aprinceton (Oct 27, 2014)

My hedgie Pip likes to try to eat any leftover soap on the side of the tub... that can't be good for her! I think she takes little sips of the water too, but not a lot. I haven't noticed any problems, but it doesn't sound like Pip drank as much as your hedgie did!


----------

